# Storie



## delfino curioso (6 Novembre 2016)

Ciao ragazzi vi chiedo quali sono le storie più appassionanti (bender non è in gara) del forum?????


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi vi chiedo quali sono le storie più appassionanti (bender non è in gara) del forum?????


Tiki,denny,zagor,carola,luciano,ma altre ci sono che non mi ricordo,ovvio che io non sono obbiettivo,il mio punto di vista  non é mai a 360°


----------



## Luciano632 (6 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tiki,denny,zagor,carola,luciano,ma altre ci sono che non mi ricordo,ovvio che io non sono obbiettivo,il mio punto di vista  non é mai a 360°


Ho letto con piacere Altravita


----------



## trilobita (6 Novembre 2016)

La storia di tiki però é unica,credo.
Nello stesso thread aperto dalla moglie é intervenuto sbugiardandola,lei ha farfugliato un paio di risposte,per poi dileguarsi,opportunamente


----------



## flower7700 (8 Novembre 2016)

Dimenticate Paolo78 (e le lettere dell'alfabeto) e Arcistufo :rotflfuturo sceneggiatore hard core)


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION]


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi vi chiedo quali sono le storie più appassionanti (bender non è in gara) del forum?????


A me hanno appassionato le storie simili alla mia (ma va ?), tipo quella di @_mistral_ e di @_angela_, ma mi hanno parecchio incuriosita quasi tutte le altre; come non arricchirsi leggendo diletta, disincantata, divì, brunetta e altre/i? 

Un posto nel mio cuore comunque ce l'ha @_Pazzesco_ che ho sentito sempre molto vicino nel suo sentire. Mi piacerebbe scrivesse di più, ma prendo come un buon segno la latitanza; spero sia felice


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Emotivamente @Oro blu mi trasmetteva moltissimo della sua inquietudine, nei suoi racconti anche di contingenza

Più che delle storie in se, assorbivo molto la sua tensione che accompagnava il suo scrivere.

Non erano solo cronaca, per me


----------

